
‘Diamonds from the sky’ approach turns CO2 into valuable products - ColinWright
http://www.acs.org/content/acs/en/pressroom/newsreleases/2015/august/co2.html
======
ColinWright
This is the original press release linked to from here:

[http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2015/0820/Diamonds-from-
the...](http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2015/0820/Diamonds-from-the-sky-
Scientists-spin-wonder-materials-from-thin-air)

That article also has pointers to other sources, and other information, and
may be worth a look, depending on your level of interest.

The CS Monitor article is quoted as the source of this article:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/scientist-turned-co2-into-
val...](http://www.businessinsider.com/scientist-turned-co2-into-valuable-
material-2015-8?IR=T)

